# What has happened since Wozzeck?



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone to wrap up latest development in opera. Just listened first disc of Peter Eötvös opera Three sisters. I find it very hard to enjoy eventhough I like Wozzeck very much. Is opera dying or does it just smell funny . Anything happening in Italy? New Verdi and soon please .


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, no, opera is alive and well, and there are many good contemporary operas. I have particularly enjoyed The Minotaur, Powder Her Face, and L'Amour de Loin, lately, and you can read mine and others' reviews of modernist and contemporary operas here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu.html

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Post-_Wozzeck_ it would seem obvious to call attention to Benjamen Britten. He was a marvelous composer for vocals and opera was a natural for him. Someone mentioned _Porgy and Bess_... what about Bernstein's _West Side Story_? I can't speak on the Kaija Saariaho opera, not having yet heard it... but from what I have heard of the composer, I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were quite good. I would also suggest you check out Osvaldo Golijov's _Ainadamar_, Pascal Dusapin's _Perelà, Uomo di Fumo_, Thomas Adès' _The Tempest_, John Adams' _Death of Klinghofer_, Daniel Catan's _Rappaccini's Daughter_ and _Florencia in the Amazon_, Jake Heggie's _Dead Man Walking_, Phillip Glass has several worthy of a listen starting with _Einstein on the Beach_, check also into Gian Carlo Menotti's work, Stravinsky's _The Rakes Progress_, and check out Leonardo Balada's operas... available on Naxos.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Ben totally rocks. <3

And how about Sondheim? Sweeney Todd was performed in Covent Garden. And Terfel also sang in a concert version. I think Rod Gilfry also soon sings it. It's really closer to modern opera than standard musicals, not too much to whistle. It should be performed more often.


It's just me, as Les Mis is really a musical, but I'd REALLY love to hear it with opera singers. Just imagine how they'd blow it away!


----------

